
Vip – Vi-Style Editor in PicoLisp - znpy
http://picolisp.com/wiki/?vip
======
throwaway7645
I absolutely love the concepts behind Picolisp, but really wish Alexander or
the community would write a beginners tutorial. I can mostly understand some
of the reference material, but it is just too strange coming from a
traditional imperative background.

~~~
timonoko
? (de a a a)

-> a

? (a b c d)

-> (b c d)

~~~
throwaway7645
I wouldn't know, but the folks on the picolisp mailing list on the website are
very responsive and knowledgeable on design decisions. They are a small, but
active community.

